# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Изменения в ПДД

## Sanych

*На официальном сайте Президента Республики Беларусь А. Г. Лукашенко появился Указ №611, принятый вчера, 25 ноября. Он касается дополнений и изменений в Правила дорожного движения*





> В целях дальнейшего совершенствования организации дорожного движения п о с т а н о в л я ю:
> 
> 1. Внести в Правила дорожного движения, утвержденные Указом Президента Республики Беларусь от 28 ноября 2005 г. № 551 ”О мерах 
> по повышению безопасности дорожного движения“ (Национальный реестр правовых актов Республики Беларусь, 2005 г., № 189, 1/6961; 2007 г., № 251, 1/9036), следующие дополнения и изменения:
> 
> 1.1. в пункте 2:
> 
> 1.1.1. подпункт 2.2 дополнить вторым предложением следующего содержания: ”К автомобилям приравниваются квадрициклы (мотоколяски) - четырехколесные механические транспортные средства, имеющие приводы управления автомобильного типа и массу в снаряженном состоянии 
> не более 550 килограммов;“;
> ...

----------


## Sanych

*Продолжение указа*





> 1.20.2. в подпункте 143.17 слово ”дорожно-коммунальных“ заменить словами ”дорожно-эксплуатационной и коммунальной“;
> 
> 1.21. пункт 147 изложить в следующей редакции:
> 
> ”147. При нарушении водителями предусмотренных настоящей главой правил остановки или стоянки транспортных средств, в результате которого создано препятствие для дорожного движения или возникла угроза безопасности граждан, сотрудники ГАИ вправе произвести принудительную эвакуацию таких транспортных средств в порядке, установленном законодательными актами и Инструкцией о порядке принудительной эвакуации (блокировки колес) транспортных средств, утвержденной Советом Министров Республики Беларусь.
> 
> При нарушении водителями предусмотренных настоящей главой правил остановки или стоянки грузовых автомобилей с технически допустимой общей массой более 3,5 тонны, автобусов, колесных тракторов, самоходных машин сотрудниками ГАИ может быть произведена блокировка колес этих транспортных средств в порядке, установленном законодательными актами и Инструкцией, указанной в части первой настоящего пункта.“;
> 
> 1.22. подпункт 153.5 пункта 153 изложить в следующей редакции:
> ...

----------

